# Javascript Canvas RadialGradient -> SVG Gradient



## Schuriko (28. Okt 2020)

für ein altes Projekt von mir bin ich gerad dabei dieses als SVG zu speichern. Jetzt bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen. Und zwar beim überführen von Radial Gradient zu SVG Radial Gradient. Ich verstehe die Werte noch nicht so ganz. lt MDN https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/CanvasRenderingContext2D/createRadialGradient ist 


> ```
> CanvasRenderingContext2D.createRadialGradient()
> ```


die Werte


> x0 The x-axis coordinate of the start circle
> y0 The y-axis coordinate of the start circle.
> r0 The radius of the start circle. Must be non-negative and finite.
> x1 The x-axis coordinate of the end circle.
> ...


bei SVG https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/SVG/Element/radialGradient

die Werte


> cx This attribute defines the x coordinate of the end circle of the radial gradient.
> _Value type_: *<length>* ; _Default value_: 50%; _Animatable_: *yes*
> cy This attribute defines the y coordinate of the end circle of the radial gradient.
> _Value type_: *<length>* ; _Default value_: 50%; _Animatable_: *yes*
> ...


Wie könnte ich die Werte vom Javascript Radial Gradient zu SVG Radial Gradient überführen?


----------

